

Ask HN: Uber or Lyft as a side job? - shire

Has anyone tried to work for these companies as a driver? And is the money really legit ? I hear people can make good money just driving for them. Is it worth to maybe get into it as a full time  job also?
======
aaronbrethorst
If you're a developer, you should double down on your software development
skills.

------
cblock811
Depends on where you are. I used to drive for Lyft and made decent money.

That being said, I would never do it again. It's stressful and you can make
more money, with less risk, doing something with tech. Even if you aren't
technical, I would argue that taking time to learn new skills to enhance your
current career or help you transition to something with higher pay would be
more valuable.

